# ISO: Teenage Appetizer Ideas



## MochaBean04 (Nov 4, 2005)

okay, im having a few people over for a game night and instead of buying the usual chips and dip etc etc i wanted to make some easy appetizers that teens would like.  I am a teenager myself and i do have many recipes i just want to see if you guys have some new ones that i can try. lol i make the same ones all the time and this time im looking for variety.  We all like alot of flavor and a few of us like the heat so if you have any ideas please post!  its always awesome getting these ideas from you guys >   thanks a bunch


----------



## pdswife (Nov 4, 2005)

Well.. you could make some mini-pizzas.
Each of your friends could make their own.
Just have the dough and the toppings all prepared a head of time.

My son always liked "dipper dogs"   wrap hotdogs in dough and then bake.
They can be dipped in different sauces.
P and P... Popcorn and Pecans  
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup brown sugar
3 quarts unsalted popped popcorn
1 cup chopped Pecans 
Cream together butter and brown sugar.In a
differnt larger bowl, mix the  popcorn and the pecans. After they are mixed
well add the creamed mixture to popcorn
and nuts.
Mix gently until coated. Spread on a large baking sheet in a single
layer. Bake at 350-degrees for 10 mins.  Let cool and then enjoy every bite!


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 4, 2005)

I made this one all the time when both my boys were still teens.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/savory-parmesan-bites-10251.html


----------



## Corinne (Nov 5, 2005)

*Castle Nacho Grande*

This was one of my son's (& his friend's) very favorites. Easy to make. The ingredient amounts are very loose - most everything calls for "large". That can be different things to different people. Lots of room to play with this one!

Castle Nacho Grande

10	single white castle hamburgers 
1	large can/jar nacho cheese 
1	large jar salsa 
1	small can sliced black olives
1	large bag Cheddar cheese shredded
1	head lettuce chopped
2	tomatoes chopped
1	medium	onion chopped
1	large bag tortilla chips 
8	ounces	sour cream 

Instructions: Spread 1/3 salsa on the bottom of a 9" x 13" pan. Sprinkle with 1/2 cup shredded cheese and chopped onion. 

Cut each sandwich into 4 - 6 pieces and arrange on top of salsa, cheese and onion. Add more salsa, shredded cheese, onion and black olives. Pour nacho cheese over all.

Bake at 350 deg F for 15-20 minutes. Remove and cool 5 minutes. 

Top with lettuce, chopped tomatoes, onions, shredded cheese, black olives and sour cream dollops. 

Serve with tortilla chips.


----------



## amber (Nov 5, 2005)

I love TGIF's stuffed potatoe wedges, but you can make your own by baking some potatoes, cut them into wedges, scoop out most of the pulp, let cool, then top with cheese and bacon then bake.  Or make your own pizza's as pdswife mentioned but maybe use mini bagels and set out some toppings for people to make their own.  Boneless, spicy and hot chicken strips are always a hit too.


----------



## mish (Nov 5, 2005)

Amber, you read my mind.

I like TGIF's appys - my favorite was the loaded skins. Here's a link for some ideas:

http://www.tgifridays.com/menu/index.htm

Thought I'd send in the "Clones." 

http://www.topsecretrecipes.com/recipes.asp


----------



## Constance (Nov 6, 2005)

Here are a couple that my teenagers loved:

Hot Dog Fondue

1 small jar currant jelly (may substitute grape)
1 small jar mustard
2 lb. hot dogs, sliced diagonally (baby smoky links are also good)

Heat mustard and jelly, stirring, just to a boil. Lower heat andstir till smooth.Add sliced hot dogs and cook on low for 1 hour.
**************************

Mexican Bean Dip

1 16 oz can refried beans
1 lb ground beef, cooked, drained, crumbled
1 cup salsa (I use Pace Piquante Sauce)
1 package taco seasoning mix
few drops hot sauce, if desired
1-8oz package grated cheddar 
1 small can sliced black olives (opt)
1 pint sour cream
shredded lettuce
chopped tomatoes

Mix together beans, meat, salsa and taco seasoning mix. Taste and add hot sauce, salt and pepper as desired. Spread evenly in 2 quart baking dish. Top with cheddar cheese and sliced olives. Dust top with paprika, if you wish. Bake at 350 for 20-25 minutes. Allow to cool. Spread sour cream on top, sprinkle with lettuce and garnish with chopped tomatoes.
Serve with Fritos or tortilla chips. 

You all have a good time!


----------



## abjcooking (Nov 6, 2005)

This is one I have posted a few times.  It is one of my favorites to make for my friends because it is packed with flavor and it's not so unusual or fancy that they won't dig into it.  If fact one of my friends told me she didn't like beans or olives and later in the afternoon when I looked over I caught her devouring the whole thing.

Tex Mex dip

1st layer
2 cans frito lay bean dip (white lable)
    I have use spicy black bean dip as well when I can't find the frito lay

2nd layer
3 ripe alvacados
2 T. lemon juice
1/2 t. salt
1/4 t. pepper

3rd layer
1 8oz. carton sour cream
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 package taco seasoning mix

Remaining layers
1 bunch green scallions, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
1 can black olives, chopped
2 tomatoes, chopped
Longhorn cheese, grated
fritos or doritos

Layer ingredients in order given.  Serve with chips


----------

